# My cat just peed on the little kitchen rug...



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I dont know why... we have had 2 kids sleeping over and hes not that used to kids....

also, we recently moved one of the litterboxes... but i only moved it right beside where the other one was. 

Luckily this rug is small and washable but, I just dont understand why, so I can understand how to stop it.

I think ill try the laundry soap on the floor tonight as that seemed to do the trick downstairs on the floor....

I just hate everytime something happens... i feel like i have to say goodbye because my mom gets SO angry.......

just so frusterated right now.

hes acting totally normal and i asked mom is he having issues, she said no it was alot of pee.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Stress can definitely be a trigger, and so can moving the litter box.

I'd wait and see if it happens again in the next few days, if it does a vet visit might be in order.

Just because he doesn't look stressed to us doesn't mean he's fine. Cats are very good at hiding any sort of illness or discomfort, so just him 'looking ok' isn't a great indicator.

It's likely that it was a one time thing, and he'll go right back to normal if you put his litter box back where it's supposed to be and the extra kids go home. That's what I've got my fingers crossed for!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I hope it was a one time thing... personally I wouldnt care if we didnt have any rugs.... but you know housemakers and their decorative things....

When he had is blockage last time though, we could see it in his face and his actions. which is what i mean by he looks and is acting okay... and the amount speaks to that too.


----------



## lovetimesfour (Dec 1, 2010)

The thing is, when he had a blockage, he was in agony. So he showed it. Anything less than agony won't show, it is things like peeing on a rug that you have to watch for.

Stress can and does make cats sick. A cat prone to urinary tract illness is more likley to get sick when there is stress, and any change in the environment or routine can cause stress.

If this is the start of another problem...well in my opinion if a cat with a history of urinary tract blockage pees outside the box, he'd be at the vet that day.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Putting the two boxes side by side may not be a very good move. This essentially (in the cat's mind) limits him to one place to pee which he may not desire. I would move the box again to another location in a quiet private place if possible. A half bath, a laundry room etc. is ideal. You are right, at least the rug is washable. Be glad it's not on the 9x12 LR rug like I experienced earlier this year! THAT is a pain to get the smell out of. Make the kids go home, move the box back where it was or another private place and see if happiness is restored!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Putting the two boxes side by side may not be a very good move.


Got to agree with Marcia there. Reading through your post the first thing that really stuck out to me was the fact you'd moved the litter tray to another location. In my experience moving litter trays isn't a good idea at all.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

TinyPaws said:


> Got to agree with Marcia there. Reading through your post the first thing that really stuck out to me was the fact you'd moved the litter tray to another location. In my experience moving litter trays isn't a good idea at all.


Well, it was moved because it was originally in the doorway for a while. my thought process being that if he was on his way to going to pee on the big rug that we had problems with a while ago, the litterbox is there first and he would go there instead. But my mom tripped and fell over it last week so she said it can NOT go back where it was....

i had them both in the same spot because that was where the secondary litter had been. so, at least they would still know where it is, and then realize that the both boxes are there.

But the box was moved about a week before we had any extra people though. So i dont think those 2 events directly involve each other.

Im just not sure where else to put a quiet litter box. theyre both in the furnace room at the moment. the computer room could work except that the door isnt left open right now as its basically a storage room. we are kind of out of options for location. I can move one to another area in the furnace room, but thats about it...


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Marcia said:


> . Make the kids go home!



Hahaha this cracked me up...I hate to admit it but I'm not a fan of kids so YES send them home


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I think i have found the ultimate cause... we had the air conditioner condensation pump cleaned out today... which hadnt been done since we got it 5 years ago... it was FRICKEN LOUD.... which is in the same room as the litter. So, although the odds arent high, if that kicked on the same time one of them wanted to go..... Theyre gonna find somewhere else right?

Now you can barely notice the noise. Which makes sense why we have been having accidents recently. Besides when simba had the bloody poop when he had taht infection after we had to put our dog to sleep, things had been so good for so long. It just makes total sense.

That combined wth the extra kids/commotion the other day.... i really cant blame them. Theyre just being cats. They didnt understand why their bathroom was so loud, right?

Now my mission is to make sure things are clean, im gonna give the tile floor that was under the kitchen rug another cleaning with the laundry soap tonight... i would rather be too clean than not clean enough.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

You know, after years and years of not being so diligent in keeping things cleaned, and trying to rely on my kids to help keep the litter boxes clean, I have become this clean freak about the litter boxes, and it has solved SO many problems! Now I have a cleaning ritual, I have 3 cats, 3 litter boxes, Beep has one in her room that the other cats never get to go in, and she will use the other one that is in our den, but for the most part, she uses her own litter box that only she has access to. But the 2 boys have 1 Breeze litter box in their room, plus the one in the den that is a covered box with world's best litter....they LOVE pooping in that box, it's like a poop party! But I scoop the boxes every day, at least once, but sometimes twice, and every Monday I change the pads in the two Breeze litter boxes, wipe down the trays with a spray (non toxic of course) cleaner and I completely change out the box with the world's best litter, and I hose it out completely, outside with the garden hose, and fill it with a new (small) bag of litter. One of those smaller bags is enough to go a week, if I scoop it daily and hose it out weekly. It stays immaculate, there is no smell. I keep a big plastic lid from one of those large storage containers under the litter box, in case of accidental peeing outside and it helps catch some of what they flick out of the box. Every month the two breeze boxes get taken out and completely hosed out and replaced with new pellets. There is just no substitute for nice, clean, fresh litter boxes. A family member that does not like cats, and who will is not afraid to say what she thinks says that it is amazing that I have 3 cats and my house does not smell like cat pee at all. That was not always the case. I used to do a super big litter box with a huge container of litter, and I only scooped it a few times a week, and I was not so great at hosing it out. For a time I thought that using litter liners was enough, I didn't need to hose it, but then we had a cat start peeing, and we discovered that the big box smelled awful....even with new litter in it, so I just became obsessive about keeping them clean, and now, we have a nice clean house, and not had any more issues. So every Monday is litter box day!!!! Yeah!!! I don't mind it so much, and the little aggravation of having to mess with it is so worth not having a house that reeks of cat pee. 

And I'm a big believer in white vinegar for getting pee smells out of carpet, rugs, floors, anything. It is the best thing I have found.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

howsefrau32 said:


> And I'm a big believer in white vinegar for getting pee smells out of carpet, rugs, floors, anything. It is the best thing I have found.


it has to air dry though right, to work properly? Thats what ive heard anyway. Thought about using that too, but I just wasnt sure if that does the trick.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

May or may not have happened again, mom said she stepped onto the rug and it was damp, but I sprayed some stuff on it around 1am so maybe it's just that? Last time he scratched, or 'buried' up against the cupboard door. Heard nothing like that last night.....

Hopefully just the stuff I sprayed? I hope?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, you can try smelling it to see if it indeed was pee or not.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

hopefully the problems cleared up for you and it isn't pee...


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmm, well it was pee. Just found some on the little bathroom rug too. Ugh! I don't undertake it though today. Absolutely nothing has changed recently...? And because it goes so long in between accidents I don't think it's illness, then it would happen all the time. That's what I don't get, why does it vary?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

This time I just put it in the washer myself. But not sure the lesser of 2 evils, finding out that it happened and I'm fixing it, or my mom findiing it....... 

The letterboxes are fine, one hasn't even been used since last night. 

Could this all be out of pure laziness? Because they're allll the way downstairs??


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

If your home is two stories, you should have one on each floor at least. Cats are not lazy, but it's hard when you have to go and the litter box is far away. Also, the cat may not like where the box is. You should set up another box elsewhere and see if he pees in there. I know you don't want litter boxes everywhere (I don't either), but it might solve the problem.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I really am at a loss as far as where to put a box on the main floor. Just because of the layout of the main floor, theres really nowhere thats out of the way that one can be. some people put them in the bathroom, but our bathroom is so small as it is, one wouldnt even fit anywhere on that floor.

Could it be territorial even though its not right at the back or front doors?

I am going to put the other box back to where i had it before though, and see if that improves things at all. it was in a doorway but its not often used, and im sure if my mom had to pick between the 2 she would pick a misplaced box. 

Shes worried now also about what if it doenst stay limited to little area rugs? Like if it leads to couches and stuff.... i HOPE that never happens. we can throw little rugs in the washer, but not a couch.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

A continued thought but cant edit: Is there anything else I can do besides experiment with litter box location?

Like, would leaving toys out help? I normally dont because then htey would all end up under the couch/lost. Would that help?

What other strategies are there??


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Has she been to a vet for a urine culture to be sure this isn't medical?


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

> it's like a poop party!


the only kind of party my feelings won't be hurt over not being invited to.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

MowMow said:


> Has she been to a vet for a urine culture to be sure this isn't medical?


No but they are both due to go for a booster anyway. 

But the varying times of weeks in between has me thinking its some sort of behavioural or territorial thing.

Sprayed some of that "no mark" though last night on the big main living room rug (which there was a couple of poops on that same morning, but those are so easy to clean i didnt even mention it), and nothing this morning. Also sprayed some on the little rug by the back door and nothing there either.

I left out a couple of catnip toys too that i gave them last night. so that maybe they would think that area is for play and not poop.

The bathroom rug isnt replaced yet and neither is the kitchen one though, so we will see i guess.


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

You mentioned that you had to have the a/c fixed and for a while it was running really loud. Were there any changes in the "smell" as a result of the fixing? The cat could be reacting to the combined "loud" noise and the smells. Try some feliway and isn't there something to put in litter boxes to attract the cat? I can't remember but I think someone described using it on this forum. Definitely use vinegar when you are washing the rugs.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Regarding the litterbox attracter, i have some... but only in the one box as im testing it out. He seems to prefer the box without that in it... he will use both but seems to prefer the one. *but* i have yet to try switching and having "his box" have that in it and the other one just regular. Maybe it attracts him/them to the general area and from there they choose their preferred box? Im really not 100% how it works. Like, if it just attracts them to the area by the scent, or if it actually makes them want to pee on that specific litter where that scent is?

Im guessing its just to the area, or the one with none in it would never get used.

Not sure what you mean by reacting to the smell of the AC getting fixed? Like, the smell of the person who was here?


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Well, we had to have the kids over again last night an so far no issues... Keeping my fingers and toes crossed. He did what he normally does, hid out downstairs. Made a point of going down there and visiting them for a few minutes, a few times. 

I'm reeeeally hoping I have found a solution. I'll buy q thing of spray every so often, if it means keeping them... Well worth it. Not getting too hopeful just yet in case it's just chance that nothing else has happened. Need more time to truly tell.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I was very surprised when my cat freaked out in the bedroom I feed him in that is next to my air conditioning unit. He wouldn't eat in the bedroom for several days and I have to make sure I have the air off.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Still doing well. Keeping fingers crossed still... Been using the spray every night. But still... I'll take it! 

I know for sure now it's not medical.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I just found some more by the back door!!!!!!!!

I thought we were doing SO well.....

I'm seriously at a loss as to why...

Nothing else has happened with kids or anything. 

We do have this thing where he normally meows in the night, then I end up walking him to his food ( habit that developed years ago out of desperation for sleep) but last night he kept going, toward that area. It was 5am and not unusual for him to get me up then not go to his food sometimes, so I went back to bed. Was he trying to tell me something?? Like what??

At least this location could be taken as territorial since it's right near a door. But seriously, this needs to stop!! If he goes on anything substantial again I feel like I really am going to lOse him as a family member.... My mom is at her wits end as it is!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How old is he?
The meowing at night thing, has it always been for food?
Or has he tried to lead you to his litter box?


----------



## Kelly524 (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't really have anything substantial to add here, other than this. My mom has a cat who pees on any kind of small rug she puts down. She has hardwood floors, and had some little area rugs in one of the bedrooms, and a bath mat. No matter if the litter box is 100% fresh, he will pee on those rugs. She doesn't know what it is about them, but she finally gave up and took them up. Maybe your kitty just doesn't like rugs!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Kelly524 said:


> I don't really have anything substantial to add here, other than this. My mom has a cat who pees on any kind of small rug she puts down. She has hardwood floors, and had some little area rugs in one of the bedrooms, and a bath mat. No matter if the litter box is 100% fresh, he will pee on those rugs. She doesn't know what it is about them, but she finally gave up and took them up. Maybe your kitty just doesn't like rugs!


I dont know what it is about them either. But the thing we are most afraid of is if we were to take up all the rugs, what would be next? couches? beds? or just 100% litter? we would rather him go on a little washable rug than on a much more expensive hard if not impossible to clean couch/bed. 

I was trying to spray less of my pheramone/calming spray as i was running low. but i got more today so, i will begin going nuts with it again. i really hope that it was making the difference. I will buy and use spray until im blue in the face before having to do the unthinkable. (i say that because hes older and bigger... he wouldnt be one of the first to get adopted, and i know what happens when they run out of room). 

i just HOPE it wont come to that. with all my might.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

*Can extra attention and playing help with inappropriate urination/anxiety?*

I was just doing some reading on cats feeling at ease in their territory.

Could this _truly_ help?

I normally dont bother with much play as they dont seem that interested unless catnip is involved. lately though ive been leaving catnip toys out more often...

Some days are just busier and they dont get as much attention besides a quick pat on the head... would making sure to take 5 minutes to talk to them/pet them (mostly him as she has no issues) really help? Dont get me wrong, most days im around... but the odd days where im not...

They always have food, clean water, and clean litterboxes. (if theyre not clean, its because theyre about to be cleaned). Would beginning to clean them twice a day help?

Just trying to cover all my bases.

We had another issue today on the one by the back door. But, it was just after there were roofers here fixing a problem area (with loud tools and such). I am guessing that time was anxiety related. 

Just really trying to do all i can to have behaving kitties and therefore a happier mother to live with.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cleaning litter boxes twice a day really is important! 
And some really good play time could indeed help Stress issues!
I'm sure others will have suggestions!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I noticed play helped:
Tame my male who gets too aggressive with mama cat.
Helps my male feel more comfortable with me.

But that is because they don't play with each very much.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

cat owner again said:


> But that is because they don't play with each very much.


mine either. the occasional chasing match but other than that they just kind of keep to themselves. There is the odd sniffing each other and the very occasional her grooming him... but really not much.

Interesting that it is your male that is stressed too. Hmm...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Since you STILL haven't ruled out a medical issue, imo it's a moot point. You still don't even know if this is behavioral and without being sure it's all just conjecture.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes it does. We've been dealing with inappropriate urination and aggression issues with our four - 2 x 3yr olds + 2 new kittens (ex fosters); now 11 & 12 months old. I've added structured play to their day and it makes a huge difference. We play for around 20-45 mins with da bird, stings on sticks, da mouse - anything I can think of really. Our outside session includes the 2 big girls (one of whom Coco, is being aggressive with one of the littlies; Lisbeth, who is timid) and Tyrion; our 11 month old boy who is incredibly athletic and active. This session burns off Coco's excess energy (she also needs to lose weight so it helps with that as well) thus reducing her aggression and it burns off some of Tyrion's massive energy reserves thus allowing me to sleep in until 6.30 am before he wakes me up, instead of 3am! 
During this session, my daughter plays with a laser pointer with timid Lisbeth inside, by herself. This is helping to build her confidence and sometimes now she will come outside and join in. 
Yes, it takes time and effort but it's TOTALLY worth it. It puts them all in a happier mood emotionally and is good for them physically. They now line up at the door to go out and play and 'nag' me of I'm running late. Once they've played they generally wind down for a bit = flop & drop hehe, and then they have their dinner. If I've managed to get Coco to move her furry fat a**e enough she'll generally leave Lisbeth alone for the rest of the evening, which is just heaven!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

MowMow said:


> Since you STILL haven't ruled out a medical issue, imo it's a moot point. You still don't even know if this is behavioral and without being sure it's all just conjecture.


Its been going on off and on for years though. Thats what has us highly doubting its medical. He would be dead by now if something was has been wrong for that long. Not to mention he has been visibly eating and drinking, and will still play with his catnip toys. Unwell cats dont eat or play in our experience. Like I said though theyre due to go in next week and we will ask about it... but i really doubt its medical at this point. 

Not to mention, with already having a bout of issues, leaving nothing out but a bit of plastic kibbles for him to pee in is not exactly on my priority list... it will only lead to probably more inappropriate issues. 

On another note though, I am glad to see that extra attention will possibly help!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

They can live for years with urinary issues. An otherwise healthy cat can live with a UTI, or other minor (although painful and uncomfortable) infection for ages. As long as no secondary infection or issue crops up there's no guarantee it'll go away magically by itself, or that it will get worse and kill him...BTW the fact that your argument LITERALLY is "well he's still alive, so it must be ok" is incredibly flawed and ridiculous. Not to mention sad for your cat!

On top of that cats are well known for masking symptoms until something is horribly wrong. So the fact that he 'seems fine' is also not a valid argument.

Jitzu had a UTI for about a year before I caught on, I didn't know anything about cats at the time and we just thought she was mean and hated me...then when I got a bladder infection it clicked. My thought process literally went like this:

"My back hurts SO BAD! I can't even move  come cuddle me mean kitty. Ouch! Why are you always mad when I touch your back?" *lightbulb*

Sure enough, as the vet told me the symptoms it was like checking off a list. Grumpy/irritable all the time, drinks tons, pees tons (to be fair I had no comparison of her healthy behaviour, so some of this was only obvious in retrospect), reacts painfully to touch just above hips where the kidneys are located, pres EVERYWHERE, especially on soft things and plastic bags.

If you haven't been to the vet the rest of this work is pretty much moot. You need to be sure its not medical before moving on to the next steps. Also, (pet peeve here) f its recurring just because it WASN'T medical before doesn't rule it out NOW.

...get him tested. Bottom line.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Dont UTIs in males always lead to blocking, or at least straining? Ive watched him pee in the box, nothing unusual, no straining. free open stream.

All i meant by saying that he is still alive so everything must be fine is that if something was truly that wrong with his health, since roughly 6-7 years ago when problems initially started (and then stopped for months and months, and then started again). he would be dead. it literally seems to do with the summer months. sick cats arent only sick in the summer!

Hes not any of those other symptoms you mentioned at all. Hes not even peeing "everywhere"... its occasional mis-uses. even the other day on the back rug, i even hoping it wouldnt get discovered by my mom left it there (i washed it that night), and even still with that scent still on it, he walked past that to go and use the litterboxes.

but please, everyone, THEYRE GOING TO THE VET NEXT WEEK. so please, stop harping on me about that. any other legit advice for the meantime is more than welcome.


----------

